# Pallet Flag



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

testing, testing, 1-2-3

two-sided pallet flag


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*save those pallets*

Can anyone see these pictures?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking project. I have no idea what they yellow one is with the cowboy on it is for. 

Oh, yes I can see them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it!! The back side is wrong though...………. It needs to be a big red and white "U". Great work, and love the flag!! I fly a flag in the yard all the time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Goob, yer looking good!!~


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I like both sides and the colors on the flag in particular pop really nice and vibrant.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup- I can see em also.

Good stuff Goob!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see them and I like them8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Second darndest thing I've seen!


----------

